# My Anonimo Collection



## gsbrown (Feb 20, 2008)

As long time follower of the forum and avid Anonimo fan I finally got around to taking a couple quick pictures of my collection.









A shout out goes to Rob @ Topper for helping me with all my Anonimo needs. He is really wonderful to deal with and I would recommend him to anyone looking to buy an Anonimo or any watch in general!

My favorite is definitely the San Marco but for just plain comfort 24/7 you have to go with the Bronze Polluce.

Hope you enjoy the pics and I am looking forward to taking a more active roll in posting to the forum.

Best, 
Greg


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Whoa, fantastic collection.:-!
And Welcome!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow, that is impressive! Very nice! Love the 6000.


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

Dude, 

That is a stellar collection!!!!!! 

Absolutely stellar!!!!

WOW!!!!!


----------



## kimsoon (Dec 18, 2008)

What a collection!

Is that a limited japanese edition bronze millemetri in the middle of the top row? Wow!

kimsoon


----------



## 2thfixr (Sep 23, 2008)

Amazing collection! You sir are a connoisseur!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow! Absolutely stunning! Well done! :-!


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm :-( but this turn me to  because of this WONDErFUL COLLECTION !

Go Anonimo !!!

Congratulations Gsbrown really nice pieces, i love the Millemetri Japan edition.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

fantastic collection...I most love the Militares but all are fabulous sir...I would be so pleased to get even ONE Anonimo


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice group Greg :-! Only an Anonimo nut could have seven black dial watches and have such a spread of case colors


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Greg, 
You are my HERO!! :-! Congrats on a fantastic collection. :-!
Major envy

Owen


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

Impressive collection. Congratulations.


----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)

Omg!!


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Beautiful, simply beautiful. Wear them all in the best of health.
N


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Nalu said:


> Nice group Greg :-! Only an Anonimo nut could have seven black dial watches and have such a spread of case colors


I didn't realised all 7 Anonimos are Black dial till U mentioned abt it. "Laughs"


----------



## Escapement1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Kudos Sir:-!


----------



## ecunited (Jul 22, 2009)

Stellar collection. You got every day of the week covered!

Wear 'em in good health.


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

which one gets the most wrist time? millimettri?b-)


----------



## kroko (Sep 23, 2008)

Greg, you are one busy guy  Great choices though!


----------



## gsbrown (Feb 20, 2008)

seanuk said:


> which one gets the most wrist time? millimettri?b-)


Right now it is the San Marco. But before that, it was definitely the Japan Millemetri. I was super excited to get that, so it spent lots of time on the wrist.

The bronze polluce is a close third. I need to wear that more often. I really love the looks of it and was luck enough to get # 1 of 149 but because of that, I am constantly worried about getting a scratch or ding, so it spends most of its time just spinning in the winder. But I need to get over that, so I just threw it on the wrist!










Glad everyone is enjoying and thanks for all the kinds words.

Best, 
Greg


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

:rodekaart 

WOW, what a nice collection. b-) Wear them well and thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## skyworker (Aug 27, 2007)

I also must add my congratulations, that is a very special collection you have there:-! Well done, cheers, Sky.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Fantastic collection, wear them in the best of health and congratulations.
N


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

great collection. i hope to own one someday!


----------



## TravisJ (Jan 25, 2009)

Great collection. You have excellent taste.


----------



## ClementW (Jun 28, 2009)

How did I miss out on this post earlier and where have you been all this while???

It's simply stunning . . . some really neat pieces you have there.

God Bless.

Cheers
Clement


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Well guys this is a good start, pls share your loved nimos.


----------



## tevj (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow, brilliant collection...congratulations!


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

SWEET.. Love the Professionale Chrono,,,,,:-!


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

Outstanding! you may have more than most of the retailers out there. :-!


----------



## 2wheelsmoker (Feb 2, 2010)

I am green with envy. My 2 favorites are the Professionale and the Japanese Millimetri.


----------

